

Talks from Hackcon, the first Hackathon Organizers' Conference - AlexeyMK
http://mlh.io/blog/hackcon-talks-03-31-2014/

======
jonmarkgo
I'm amazed at the depth and breadth of detail that is going into these student
events. Kudos to them!

------
gkoberger
There's some really great talks in here. Definitely worth watching.

------
Elof
So bummed I missed this one, Glad the talks are up.

------
alexgodin
I heard that this event was baller!

------
harisamin
JG (jon gottfried) is the man!

------
shravvmehtaa
Wow some really good talks.

